# Really need a job... :/



## Joe (Mar 1, 2011)

emt basic just looking for a job. dont really care about pay just aslong as it is within an hour of kern county California. thanks to the private ambulance company that has a choke hold on the county im forced to go else where till jan of 11. kinda new to this whole forum thing so hopefully somebody knows something. haha thanks


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 1, 2011)

I know this is the last thing you wanna hear but from what I have heard it's really hard finding an Basic job in Cali. Good luck


----------



## Joe (Mar 2, 2011)

Yea no kidding. Somehow I failed the agree disagree questions on my pre hire app for the local place so im stuck waiting a year :/ bogus just hold an interview instead of making me do an online question thing


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 2, 2011)

Joe said:


> Yea no kidding. Somehow I failed the agree disagree questions on my pre hire app for the local place so im stuck waiting a year :/ bogus just hold an interview instead of making me do an online question thing



That test lost me more than one interview this past year when I was applying all over the country. I hate those damned things.


----------



## jon51 (Mar 2, 2011)

Check out care, delano, kern....all are in kern county.


----------



## Rev.IKON (Mar 2, 2011)

From what i have read you should only choose strongly disagree or agree. I hate those questions. I know there is a site that has a list on the best answers for those types of questions.


----------



## PanzerKitty (Mar 2, 2011)

i just applied for a job as an EMT at Six Flags. Their questions where hard, but I think I passed cause at the end of the application it told me to call and schedule an interview appointment =/ so idk we will see. Good look on your job hunt! I agree its hard finding a job here in Cali, but don't give up.


----------



## Joe (Mar 2, 2011)

jon51 said:


> Check out care, delano, kern....all are in kern county.



Yea I currently have an app pending with them. Just had to get a new med exam card. Have to wait till the 8th to do that. Delano is going to be my 2nd choice. Its like a 1.5 hr drive. Dont know if thats feasable for like 10$ an hr. Do u know much about them?



PanzerKitty said:


> i just applied for a job as an EMT at Six Flags. Their questions where hard, but I think I passed cause at the end of the application it told me to call and schedule an interview appointment =/ so idk we will see. Good look on your job hunt! I agree its hard finding a job here in Cali, but don't give up.



Six flags eh? Are yougonna just be an emt or is that a second part of your job? If you kno and dont mind pm me the starting pay. Its hard finding a job when the biggest ambulance company wont take me, buti have a non emt job right now so im not in a super hurry, just hate my current job. Haha


----------



## PanzerKitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Joe said:


> Six flags eh? Are yougonna just be an emt or is that a second part of your job? If you kno and dont mind pm me the starting pay. Its hard finding a job when the biggest ambulance company wont take me, buti have a non emt job right now so im not in a super hurry, just hate my current job. Haha



I'm just going to be an EMT. I heard the starting pay is 13 dollars an hour, but I'm not positive on that. Yeah it is hard finding a job I agree. I was going to apply at AMR and they are not hiring in my area at the moment =/


----------



## Sandog (Mar 3, 2011)

PanzerKitty said:


> I'm just going to be an EMT. I heard the starting pay is 13 dollars an hour, but I'm not positive on that. Yeah it is hard finding a job I agree. I was going to apply at AMR and they are not hiring in my area at the moment =/



In Socal more like $10.00 per hour.


----------

